

Ask HN: What's your salary? - guynamedloren

How much do you make annually from salary + consulting + recurring revenue?
======
veyron
This is not a good question to ask for a few reasons:

1) if you are running a successful and growing startup, your salary should be
as low as possible (you want to funnel as much as possible into the business)

2) if you are running an S-corp in a specific area, you are forced to take a
salary determined to be "reasonable"

3) if you are working in finance, the scale is fundamentally different
compared to working in tech or in a startup.

4) Cost of living is much less in some areas (e.g. texas) compared to others
(e.g new york city)

------
ColinWright
Rendered meaningless by different countries.

~~~
akkartik
Yep. Let me use this thread for an alternative phrasing. What is your annual
income / your monthly expenses? < 12? 12-18? 18-24? 24-36? >36?

~~~
ColinWright
Alternatively, what's your salary in liters of Coca-Cola? Or Mars bars?

~~~
akkartik
Is it really that arbitrary? Instead of measuring country- and inflation-
sensitive dollars I'm advocating measuring how your income affects your
runway.

~~~
ColinWright
Then why didn't you ask for that? You asked about salary, mentioning nothing
about expenses or other commitments.

That's a different question entirely.

What are you _really_ asking?

~~~
akkartik
I don't understand this comment at all.

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2569633> mentions 'monthly expenses'.)

~~~
ColinWright
But then you mention "runway", which makes me wonder whether you're talking
about me, or my company, or my other company, or my money earning side
project, or my other money earning side project, or what.

In short, I don't know what you're asking for. Judging from the other replies,
no one else does either.

I'm sure there's an interesting question here, but I don't know what it is.

------
bartonfink
Not as much as I'd like, but not little enough to move to the Bay Area or NYC
and take the hit to my quality of life.

------
phlux
You should submit this as a poll:

Salary ==

<50K/year

<100K/year

<150K/year

<200K/year

>200K/year

~~~
mooism2
In which case, specify a currency in the poll.

The initial question is currency-neutral, commenters can specify their own
$/£/€/whatever, but you can't do that while answering a poll. Not that I've
any idea what level exchange rates are at these days.

